# Luxating Patella?



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea, unfortunately this is one of the traits poodles come with...mine has luxating patella too, but not severe enough to require surgery. You might want to consult with your vet if what Trev has will require one, if neglected can get worse. 
It is also strongly recommended to put him on glucosamine and other joint supplements.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

My Italian Greyhound had a luxating patella. It would cause her to lift her back leg and run a few steps three-legged, then the kneecap would slip back into place and she'd be fine. It didn't seem to cause her pain, but as she is an Agility dog, I wanted to get it taken care of.

Her luxating patella was mild, only on one back leg, and easily correctly with surgery. The operation wasn't cheap, but it was not outrageously expensive, either, as I recall about $1200. There was some recovery time, and soon Pixie was back in the Agility ring, going strong on four healthy legs. I have known several Agility friends who had this procedure done for their dogs; some had to have both knees done. 

So, a luxating patella is not necessarily a career-ender for an Agility dog!

--Q


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I'm glad to hear that agility may not necessarily out for Trev!! And I'm thinking that his would be pretty mild and easily fixed, so...anyways. Believe me, I have no intention of neglecting it. I'm going to have him in to the vet to determine exactly what his problem is, then we'll go from there, whether that be surgery or just supplements.


----------

